# 2008 Westside Lowriders CC Picnic



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Getting it out there early so everyone can plan for it. :biggrin: 

We got conformation on the entire park for 7/26/08. 

More information to come!

Anyone thats been to one of the picnics can chime in and let everyone know what to expect.

See ya there!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 11 2007, 08:27 PM~9430461
> *Getting it out there early so everyone can plan for it. :biggrin:
> 
> We got conformation on the entire park for 8/26/08.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

westside bitches :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Every Year...bomb ass picnic You can count on Lux being there again


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Post them pics from last year, what about the hop last year, that was the shit!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Look at the last pick above...Josh is smelling his hand, weird mothafucker! :loco:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 12 2007, 06:55 PM~9437911
> *Look at the last pick above...Josh is smelling his hand, weird mothafucker! :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: Caption "Man I must have not got it all off."


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 11 2007, 10:27 PM~9430461
> *Getting it out there early so everyone can plan for it. :biggrin:
> 
> We got conformation on the entire park for 8/26/08.
> ...


Already in the Blackberry we will be there fo sho!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Man our piconik made lowrider mag......


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 14 2007, 05:18 PM~9454671
> *Man our piconik made lowrider mag......
> *


Your joking. :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OBSESSION WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


HOW MANY OF YOU WESTSIDERS ARE GOIN TO COME TO ATL. 
FOR OUR PICNIC IN SEPT???????


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 14 2007, 03:46 PM~9454813
> *Your joking. :0
> *


nope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah said we got like 3 pages! A good write up too!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 14 2007, 05:47 PM~9454818
> *OBSESSION WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HOW MANY OF YOU WESTSIDERS ARE GOIN TO COME TO ATL.
> FOR OUR PICNIC IN SEPT???????
> *


I ain't gonna lie, I don't travel much, but I bet the three car wedge will be touring!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 14 2007, 11:45 PM~9457566
> *I ain't gonna lie, I don't travel much, but I bet the three car wedge will be touring!
> *


yeah we'll see what's up when we start putting our schedule together


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

show and go/ majestics detroit will be there, but no drinkks for me :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 15 2007, 07:47 PM~9461101
> *show and go/ majestics detroit will be there, but no drinkks for me :0
> *


Are you sure I have heard John has some good ass rum. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fuck that, no drinking with john anymore


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD GUYS


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

nice, I cant wait till this years picnic, :biggrin:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

Awsome The Family c.c. will be there for sure..... maybe bring a car back hehehe lol we all had a blast it was awsome .....cant wait


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Dec 16 2007, 08:55 PM~9466486
> *Awsome The Family c.c. will be there for sure..... maybe bring a car back hehehe lol we all had a blast it was awsome .....cant wait
> *


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 16 2007, 08:42 PM~9466440
> *nice, I cant till this years picnic,  :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN'T WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Dec 16 2007, 09:55 PM~9466486
> *Awsome The Family c.c. will be there for sure..... maybe bring a car back hehehe lol we all had a blast it was awsome .....cant wait
> *


X100000
































































and remember you can't make a prized cake without breaking some eggs!!!!










Cant wait guys, Hope its bigger and better then last year!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Boy did I miss a great one or what.hope I can make it for this year.it only gets bigger and better :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 17 2007, 09:27 PM~9472097
> *Boy did I miss a great one or what.hope I can make it for this year.it only gets bigger and better :biggrin:
> *


Hope to see you there NIM... We will be there if the good Lord is willing!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Dec 17 2007, 08:28 PM~9472107
> *Hope to see you there NIM... We will be there if the good Lord is willing!!!! :biggrin:
> *


like wise homie.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Back to the top fockers. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yep :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR THANX WESTSIDE. SOUTHSIDE WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR FOR SURE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Dec 20 2007, 04:52 AM~9490733
> *HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR THANX WESTSIDE. SOUTHSIDE WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR FOR SURE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTMFT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

westside all day long :biggrin:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

ttt maybe all the shit talkers that didnt show up will this year to prove there self:twak:.....hopfully hehehe lol.....it was outstanding if u make anything make sure u go to WESTSIDE pic nic NUMBER 1 in my book..... :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Dec 21 2007, 09:56 PM~9504617
> *ttt maybe all the shit talkers that didnt show up will this year to prove there self:twak:.....hopfully hehehe lol.....it was outstanding if u make anything make sure u go to WESTSIDE pic nic  NUMBER 1 in my book.....  :biggrin:
> *


yes ill mark in the calander, maybe ill see u there


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

MAGICAL ILLUSIONS C.C. Indianapolis,indiana gone be there at i know i am for sure


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

we'll be there


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

you guys will not be dissapointed i guarantee it, gets better every year  :biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll be there for sure last yr. was a great picnic


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

This year we're gonna have ponies!!!


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

what kinda pic nic will this years be hehehe i likes the hamburgers and hot dogs last year....this year your having pony.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

We talked about more the details last night so stay tuned. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

i had a great time last year looking forward to making it again.


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

ttt for the pic nic


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Hopefully with some gifts from a Westside member we will have the Linc on the bumper at the picnic this year.... :biggrin: Thanks TIMMMMYYYY!!!!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

sounds great... i'm gonna have to make the drive


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Dec 26 2007, 06:36 PM~9535789
> *Hopefully with some gifts from a Westside member we will have the Linc on the bumper at the picnic this year.... :biggrin: Thanks TIMMMMYYYY!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

hey timdog to the rescue......


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PINKY BITCHES


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

ttt for the pic nic ...cant wait....


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

see ya there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

fuckin cold up there right now i bet


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

It's always like this in the winter, two days ago it was 8 above with a steady wind of 20mph gusting to 45mph windchill of 10 below, tomorrow its suposed to be a high of 60. wtf.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 4 2008, 01:10 PM~9605343
> *It's always like this in the winter, two days ago it was 8 above with a steady wind of 20mph gusting to 45mph windchill of 10 below, tomorrow its suposed to be a high of 60. wtf.
> *


Only in the MID-WEST! :biggrin:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

cold all over .....tellin ya..... be warm for the pic nic though
:cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

get them rides ready fellas, be here before you know it


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

TTT You fockers are on here alot so keep it at the top. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 8 2008, 10:57 PM~9643393
> *TTT You fockers are on here alot so keep it at the top. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Did ya'll hear about the bbq?






























Ya know, the one were I put my meat on your grill :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Holiday Inn Express
6755 Fairfield Business C
Hamilton OH 45014-5471
513-860-2900

This is the spot. Limited rooms available. Get em now!!

Tell them your with the Westside Lowriders Picnic.

$90 a night +tax.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmm, What should I bring this year???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jan 18 2008, 07:06 AM~9725257
> *Hmmmmmmmmm, What should I bring this year???????????? :biggrin:
> *


bring'em all :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh boy this is gonna be great :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 18 2008, 10:57 PM~9730264
> *bring'em all  :0
> *


Maybe 2 out of 3 this year! :0


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT for the picnic


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 18 2008, 07:58 PM~9730269
> *oh boy this is gonna be great  :biggrin:
> *


yea ill try not to drink so much this year


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Jan 22 2008, 01:11 AM~9753700
> *yea ill try not to drink so much this year
> *


dont break a fine tradition my friend !


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

getting it out there early!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Jan 22 2008, 08:34 PM~9759527
> *dont break a fine tradition my friend !
> *


yeah no shit i am trying to figure out how to drink more :biggrin: :0


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 23 2008, 07:46 AM~9762296
> *yeah no shit i am trying to figure out how to drink more :biggrin:  :0
> *


put the beer down and drink some RUM :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jan 18 2008, 12:06 PM~9725257
> *Hmmmmmmmmm, What should I bring this year???????????? :biggrin:
> *




Me too.



DRIVERS WANTED.

(no VW's involved.)


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 23 2008, 08:46 PM~9767924
> *put the beer down and drink some RUM  :biggrin:
> *


just for you john since i am trying not to be as fat as i am, rum or vodka this year


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 23 2008, 11:46 PM~9767924
> *put the beer down and drink some RUM  :biggrin:
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 


And CP I volunteer to drive the GN!! :cheesy: Or the MN (Monte National) :biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

i am sure i wont be done again so i can drive anything but the cutlass
something born in the 60's would be sweet


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 23 2008, 11:48 PM~9768532
> *just for you john since i am trying not to be as fat as i am, rum or vodka this year
> *


Oh hell..... :uh: 










lolololol :wave:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Jan 24 2008, 04:40 PM~9771731
> *i am sure i wont be done again so i can drive  anything but the cutlass
> something born in the 60's would be sweet
> *


Thats cool. Im thinking about buying Geoff's 66 Toronado.






:biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

that would be the bomb.you know that is a rare car !


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 24 2008, 03:43 PM~9774392
> *Oh hell..... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


what :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

il drink the rum with john :0


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE
AFTER SEEIN ALL THOSE PICTURES I FEEL LIKE I ALREADY WENT TO THE PIC NIC


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

can someone post some more info for us, like addy to park and name of park if possible so we can map quest it.

Thanks!
Rico


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Rentschler Forest Preserve
5701 Reigart Rd
Hamilton, Ohio 45011


There you go Homie!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 24 2008, 10:59 PM~9777416
> *Thats cool. Im thinking about buying Geoff's 66 Toronado.
> :biggrin:
> *


"The time machine" :0 :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 24 2008, 11:59 PM~9777416
> *Thats cool. Im thinking about buying Geoff's 66 Toronado.
> :biggrin:
> *


CP's used autos... NONE for sale.. but all on display!!!


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

I gotta put my days in at work and get ready for the long ride!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 30 2008, 04:36 PM~9824518
> *CP's used autos... NONE for sale.. but all on display!!!
> *



honestly yu dont know how right that is


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

TTT Bitches. :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Jan 31 2008, 02:51 PM~9831836
> *honestly yu dont know how right that is
> *


LOL.. I have a pretty good idea on it... :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Hell yeah, looks, well, um, hot.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 5 2008, 10:57 AM~9869082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn $2 dollars to get in this year, I better start saving up now. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

$2 damn i aint goin now :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 5 2008, 09:03 PM~9873146
> *$2 damn i aint goin now  :biggrin:
> *


I think its a good way to help pay for it because we know putting on a picnic ain't cheap.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

That 2 bucks is the state park entry fee. We get none of it. Actually last year Chads dad fronted EVERYONES entry, no one knew it though.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 6 2008, 12:10 AM~9874607
> *That 2 bucks is the state park entry fee. We get none of it. Actually last year Chads dad fronted EVERYONES entry, no one knew it though.
> *


Yeah that was nice of him for sure!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I see Lalos customs is sponoring the event. 

I guess there won't be a shortage of Remmy vsop :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 6 2008, 08:45 AM~9876319
> *I see Lalos customs is sponoring the event.
> 
> I guess there won't be a shortage of Remmy vsop :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 6 2008, 06:45 AM~9876319
> *I see Lalos customs is sponoring the event.
> 
> I guess there won't be a shortage of Remmy vsop :biggrin:
> *


they had better bring some rum to :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 6 2008, 10:54 PM~9882158
> *:biggrin:
> they had better bring some rum to :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


They can't take your job. :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS PICNIC...... OH YEAH AND TTT AND THE FRONT PAGE!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 6 2008, 08:54 PM~9882158
> *:biggrin:
> they had better bring some rum to :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


uuummmmm ruuuummmmm :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jan 27 2008, 10:45 AM~9794664
> *Rentschler Forest Preserve
> 5701 Reigart Rd
> Hamilton, Ohio 45011
> ...



thanks bro !


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2008, 08:04 PM~9910343
> *uuummmmm  ruuuummmmm :biggrin:
> *




:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt for the homies shit was on like page 5


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt for the homies shit was on like page 5


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

TTT can't wait...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

sooner then ya think :cheesy:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

back to the top


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hope everyone is going to hand out the flyers this weekend.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

uhh i think our sponser should handle that


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 20 2008, 09:24 PM~9989982
> *uhh i think our sponser should handle that
> *



"Take the fucking flyer HOLMES!!!!!"

I can see it now. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

SO is this hotel better this year? :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 21 2008, 07:43 PM~9998291
> *SO is this hotel better this year? :biggrin:
> *



YES! I went to several area hotels, talked to the managers, and checked the rooms out. This is a nice spot. Indoor pool, breakfast, CLEAN, AMERICAN! Cost a little more but woth it in my eyes.

And we are getting port-a-pottys for the picnic! :thumbsup:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

ttt cannot wait ......maybe even to nose up.... :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 25 2008, 07:51 AM~10023294
> *
> *


 :uh: How are you doing?


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

This just in, Adex Andy has kindly donated a SUPER DUTY to raffle off at the picnic!!!

Another good reason to hit this picnic up!!

Westside Lowriders CC members and family are excluded from the raffle.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 20 2008, 06:24 PM~9989982
> *uhh i think our sponser should handle that
> *


i took care of it dudes :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

awsome great job,cause i totally forgot about everything


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

we are going 2 have another great time at your picnic west side


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Feb 28 2008, 04:46 AM~10048541
> *we are going 2 have another great time at your picnic  west side
> *


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

we hope so homie :wave:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Feb 28 2008, 03:46 AM~10048541
> *we are going 2 have another great time at your picnic  west side
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Win a Super Duty Adex at the picnic!!!!

More giveaways to come! Stay tuned and don't miss this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## doyles83gp (Jan 4, 2008)

can't wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Holla


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 4 2008, 01:12 PM~10085710
> *Holla
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

thats a big puppy :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

That's Timdog's ummmmmmm.....................................Dog. I think I may have to get one Timbuddy


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES SEE YOU IN JULY


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 5 2008, 06:03 PM~10097902
> *BUMP FOR THE HOMIES SEE YOU IN JULY
> *


x2


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

hi west side .... cant wait to see every one in july.....hi tim how is louisville heeheh nice puppy.... :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Man it's snowing like a mofo here in Cincy! Got about 7" now with 10 more to come. :angry:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 8 2008, 12:26 AM~10117486
> *Man it's snowing like a mofo here in Cincy! Got about 7" now with 10 more to come. :angry:
> *


Man sorry to say this, BUT YOU CAN KEEP IT OVER THERE!!!!!...... :biggrin: We are gonna be lucky on it I think.... Supposed to go north of us we are only supposed to get 1 -3 inches.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 26 2008, 10:14 AM~10032700
> *This just in, Adex Andy has kindly donated a SUPER DUTY to raffle off at the picnic!!!
> 
> Another good reason to hit this picnic up!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ..... where do I sign up!!!!!...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

For every picnic t-shirt purchased you will recieve a raffle ticket. The winner will be drawn. We hope to have several things to give away this year. But for sure we will have a super duty Adex thanks to Andy.


We woke up to a foot of snow this morning! :angry:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

Sup riders?!


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 8 2008, 08:22 AM~10119778
> *For every picnic t-shirt  purchased you will recieve a raffle ticket. The winner will be drawn. We hope to have several things to give away this year. But for sure we will have a super duty Adex thanks to Andy.
> We woke up to a foot of snow this morning! :angry:
> *


sweet hey randy are you guys gonna by chance have childs sizes this year


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

A HOMIES DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW FROM PENSACOLA,FLORIDA TO OHIO 
  THANKS


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 9 2008, 08:12 AM~10125628
> *sweet hey randy are you guys gonna by chance have childs sizes this year
> *



Yeah, we will have them small enough to fit Chad, thats about a 5 tee :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Mar 9 2008, 03:39 PM~10127308
> *A HOMIES DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW FROM PENSACOLA,FLORIDA TO OHIO
> THANKS
> *


I-75 North to exit St Rt. 129 Mike Fox Highway.


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

is our food ready yet?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

So are you guys going to make me a 2x red shirt this year damnit!?!?


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

The food will be ready!!

We will have all sizes, we ordered last year as if everyone was built like us. LOL


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

Bump'd


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 10 2008, 08:56 AM~10132336
> *So are you guys going to make me a 2x red shirt this year damnit!?!?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT for the picnic


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I am going to make my best attempt, NOT to be completely split by 11 am this year  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 14 2008, 08:13 AM~10165621
> *  :biggrin:
> *



Hook me up Elliot! Get me a 2 and a 3 x in red for my and my guest :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 17 2008, 08:46 AM~10186177
> *Hook me up Elliot!  Get me a 2 and a 3 x in red for my and my guest :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt this show is off the hook


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

cant wait... for those of you that have not been here you dont know what you are missing!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

730pm?


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 26 2008, 06:15 AM~10257914
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah 7:30pm


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Can't wait.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 26 2008, 06:15 AM~10257914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats when the cruise in starts. 

The picnic starts around the time when all the people get there. :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Better get there early, we are liable to fill the park this year!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

shit we were blessed with a packed park last year tough to move cars around :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## Slick64 (Apr 25, 2005)

ttt for a great group of riders I hope to make it this year, I was at the one you guys had when the video was made, great time


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Slick64_@Apr 10 2008, 10:50 PM~10387059
> *ttt                                                                                                                    for a great group of riders I hope to make it this year, I was at the one you guys had when the video was made, great time
> *


Its was a lot bigger last year.  Well worth the drive.


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 28 2008, 06:11 PM~10279635
> *shit we were blessed with a packed park last year tough to move cars around  :biggrin:
> *


shit u aint shittin it was packed


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Fatness!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 15 2008, 12:11 PM~10421558
> *Fatness!!
> *



yo tim what's up man i hope everything good


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

:biggrin: Time to start making reservations!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

TIME FOR SOME ORGANIZATIONAL MEETINGS ..............


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 24 2008, 11:53 PM~10497879
> *TIME FOR SOME ORGANIZATIONAL MEETINGS ..............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Funny shit!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 25 2008, 10:13 AM~10501155
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Funny shit!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

i'm there!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT for the picnic


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

elo!?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I posted it on a few other web sites and the response is good...... Hope the park can handle us this year :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

UCE MIL TOWN


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I hope I will be there I close on my house right before the picnic.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 14 2008, 12:09 PM~10653311
> *I hope I will be there I close on my house right before the picnic.
> *


ummmm push it up or back a day :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT Coming soon!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Pre-picnic-Picnic!!!

This Sat. 5/24/08 We are having a picnic at Renchler Forest (same place as the BIG Westside Picnic). Shooting for 2pm. Bring the family and friends! Oh yeah, bring the cars too!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 18 2008, 11:47 AM~10680166
> *ummmm push it up or back a day  :uh:
> *



We are all good closing just moved back to July 2nd!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OBSESSION CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SURE UNLESS SOME BAD SHIT GOES ON BETWEEN NOW AND THEN HOPE SOME OF YOU HOMIES CAN MAKE IT 
THIS WAY IN SEPT ....SEE YOU IN JULY


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

MIL UCE HAS THERE ROOMS READY. JUST GOT OFF PHONE AND THEY SAID ROOMS ALMOST GONE CANT WAIT


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

pre picnic kicked ass had fun ...talked about nothing still...sadly there were still some members M.I.A.............hmmm


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT.... how many rooms left? I still need to get one.... gonna reserve tomorrow...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Theres a few rooms left I just Booked mine!


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Theres a few rooms left I just Booked mine!


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Double Post :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 25 2008, 05:43 PM~10734040
> *pre picnic kicked ass had fun ...talked about nothing still...sadly there were still some members M.I.A.............hmmm
> *



If it would not have been last minute planning I would have been there. I have a feeling.......... nevermind. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 27 2008, 01:44 PM~10745787
> *If it would not have been last minute planning I would have been there.  I have a feeling.......... nevermind.  :biggrin:
> *


If it would not have been last minute............you have been a member long enough to know that anything over 1 day notice is called preplanned and scheduled,may even be labled as a regularly scheduled event.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 27 2008, 11:53 PM~10751032
> *If it would not have been last minute............you have been a member long enough to know that anything over 1 day notice is called preplanned and scheduled,may even be labled as a regularly scheduled event.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 28 2008, 12:53 AM~10751032
> *If it would not have been last minute............you have been a member long enough to know that anything over 1 day notice is called preplanned and scheduled,may even be labled as a regularly scheduled event.
> *



This is so very true


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 25 2008, 04:43 PM~10734040
> *pre picnic kicked ass had fun ...talked about nothing still...sadly there were still some members M.I.A.............hmmm
> *


Who?


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

If the hotel is booked and anyone is turned away, PM me. We are setting up another hotel in the next couple days to meet the demand.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

room reserved!!!!!... See you guys on the 26th!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 27 2008, 11:53 PM~10751032
> *If it would not have been last minute............you have been a member long enough to know that anything over 1 day notice is called preplanned and scheduled,may even be labled as a regularly scheduled event.
> *



Thats how we roll!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

I WANTA PLAY 86 BUICK WILL BE THERE


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@May 30 2008, 10:05 AM~10770346
> *I WANTA PLAY  86 BUICK WILL BE THERE
> *


send me a pic of that Regal Beagal myspace it


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@May 31 2008, 02:39 AM~10776659
> *send me a pic of that Regal Beagal myspace it
> *


I'm gonna be at my dads shop on Greenfield with the Beast if u and some of the Brothas of Miltown wanna come by have a beer and chop it up and maybe lend a hand holla at me


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

UCE Louisville will be there...Got the Drinks and the rooms!!!! See you guys there!! Woo Hoo!!! Can't WAIT!!!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Uce always show strong! Thanks for the continued support!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I think it has more to do with you guys throwing a great event bro. Everyone (including UCE) wants to show support and attend a GREAT event and just be a part of somthing special and you guys provide that is an area where there really isn't many marquee things to go to anymore. I love all you guys and I will always make my way to this no matter what else is going on


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jun 3 2008, 06:43 AM~10785854
> *I think it has more to do with you guys throwing a great event bro.  Everyone (including UCE) wants to show support and attend a GREAT event and just be a part of somthing special and you guys provide that is an area where there really isn't many marquee things to go to anymore.  I love all you guys and I will always make my way to this no matter what else is going on
> *


I WANTA SEE THE FAMI

I CANT WAIT TILL WE ALL MEET


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jun 3 2008, 08:43 AM~10785854
> *I think it has more to do with you guys throwing a great event bro.  Everyone (including UCE) wants to show support and attend a GREAT event and just be a part of somthing special and you guys provide that is an area where there really isn't many marquee things to go to anymore.  I love all you guys and I will always make my way to this no matter what else is going on
> *


X123456789
This holds true for more then just UCE.......


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

:thumbsup: 

Getting close!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:0 Next month :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

BANG!!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:loco:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

cant wait.....11 hr drive


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jun 10 2008, 04:47 PM~10839252
> *cant wait.....11 hr drive
> *



Glad you will make it.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 11 2008, 07:21 AM~10844634
> *Glad you will make it.
> *


sould be fun, damn car wont be ready but fuck it, down to kick it for sure


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

looking forward to next month....


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Anyone have trouble making reservations?


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt cant wait


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt we will be there.. :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT its only 1 month away!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jun 2 2008, 06:51 PM~10782328
> *UCE Louisville will be there...Got the Drinks and the rooms!!!!  See you guys there!! Woo Hoo!!!  Can't WAIT!!!
> *


Naptown Uce will be up at the spot. Coming in friday night.  can't wait to see the rest of the fam.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> Naptown Uce will be up at the spot. Coming in friday night.   can't wait to see the rest of the fam.
> [/b]


WE ARE TO CANT WAIT


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jun 18 2008, 10:57 AM~10896203
> *WE ARE TO CANT WAIT
> *


 :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

Just spread the word to Street Mentality CC in Atlanta. They said they are gonna try to make it as well :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

6: Merge onto I-20 E via the ramp on the LEFT. 6.8 miMap Avoid 
7: Merge onto I-26 W via EXIT 64B toward SPARTANBURG (Crossing into NORTH CAROLINA). 147.1 miMap Avoid 
8: Merge onto I-40 W via EXIT 32B on the LEFT toward CANTON/KNOXVILLE (Crossing into TENNESSEE). 104.9 miMap Avoid 
9: Merge onto I-640 W/US-25W N/TN-9 S via EXIT 393 toward I-75 N/LEXINGTON. 6.9 miMap Avoid 
10: Merge onto I-75 N toward LEXINGTON (Passing through KENTUCKY, then crossing into OHIO). 262.6 miMap Avoid 
11: Merge onto I-275 W via EXIT 16 toward I-74/INDIANAPOLIS. 2.8 miMap Avoid 
12: Take the OH-4 exit, EXIT 41, toward FAIRFIELD/HAMILTON. 0.4 miMap Avoid 
13: Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto SPRINGFIELD PIKE/OH-4. Continue to follow OH-4 N. 2.2 miMap Avoid 
14: Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto OH-4 BYP. 6.0 miMap Avoid 
15: Stay STRAIGHT to go onto INDIAN MEADOWS DR. 0.1 miMap Avoid 
16: Turn RIGHT onto REIGART RD. 0.1 miMap Avoid 
17: Turn LEFT to stay on REIGART RD. 0.7 miMap Avoid 
18: End at 5701 Reigart Rd Hamilton, OH 45011-2159 Map 

Estimated Time: 8.0 hours 43 minutes Estimated Distance: 545.01 miles

Hope those are some good hot dogs! Cause I'm planning on being there for them!


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Jun 22 2008, 10:20 PM~10928929
> *6: Merge onto I-20 E via the ramp on the LEFT. 6.8 miMap Avoid
> 7: Merge onto I-26 W via EXIT 64B toward SPARTANBURG (Crossing into NORTH CAROLINA). 147.1 miMap Avoid
> 8: Merge onto I-40 W via EXIT 32B on the LEFT toward CANTON/KNOXVILLE (Crossing into TENNESSEE). 104.9 miMap Avoid
> ...


Total Estimated Time: 11.0 hours 38 minutes Total Estimated Distance: 700.80 miles


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Looks like a good time. I would like to try and make it up there.


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

t
t
t


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

OBSESSION FROM THA ATL WILL DEFINITLY BE THERE SEE YOUS SOON


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: countdown is on... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

LUX louisville will be there :biggrin:


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

26 DAYS AND COUNTING !!!!!


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookie87_@Jun 29 2008, 05:32 PM~10975510
> *26 DAYS AND COUNTING !!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

IM DRIVING MINE


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

TTT for a great picnic! :thumbsup:


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

me and the truck will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 1 2008, 07:39 AM~10987768
> *IM DRIVING MINE
> *


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Just announced, along with the adex, we will be giving away a set of 13's w/tires. These were donated by Lalo's Customs.


Buy a picnic shirt you get a raffle ticket. At the end of the picnic we will draw for the winners. YOU MUST BE PRESENT TO WIN THE PRIZE!!!

No Westside Lowriders member or family will be allowed to win.


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

sounds like its gonna be a great picnic cant wait


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

I missed getting a shirt last year... Will defiantly be getting one this year... who knows maybe taking home an Adex


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 1 2008, 02:42 PM~10990437
> *TTT for a great picnic!  :thumbsup:
> *


To bad you wont be here......................Just drive black ice down here and go to the race track after the show............ :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jun 30 2008, 10:35 AM~10980007
> *:werd:
> *


X2


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 2 2008, 08:00 AM~10995889
> *Just announced, along with the adex, we will be giving away a set of 13's w/tires. These were donated by Lalo's Customs.
> Buy a picnic shirt you get a raffle ticket. At the end of the picnic we will draw for the winners. YOU MUST BE PRESENT TO WIN THE PRIZE!!!
> 
> ...



That's ok...I want the one's of your wife's Cadillac!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jul 2 2008, 09:58 PM~11000836
> *To bad you wont be here......................Just drive black ice down here and go to the race track after the show............ :biggrin:
> *



YEAAAAHHHHH cause I am gonna do donuts in that bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

22 DAYS AND COUNTING!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jun 23 2008, 02:08 PM~10932530
> *Total Estimated Time: 11.0 hours 38 minutes Total Estimated Distance: 700.80 miles
> 
> *


damm,i thought my 3hour haul was far :0


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Three weeks. Get your plans together! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

man i cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

GETTIN CLOSE


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

what up :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Can't wait going to be a great time


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP+Jul 6 2008, 09:54 AM~11021364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up robbie


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 6 2008, 10:38 AM~11021748
> *real close
> what up robbie
> *


chillin :biggrin: whats up with u


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Jul 6 2008, 02:40 PM~11022646
> *chillin :biggrin:  whats up with u
> *


same old shit, just putting in work


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES SEE YOU IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

hey guy can you post some hotel info please looked but didn't see anything??


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Hotel info


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Only 10 more rooms left!!!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Cant wait to ride out


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

2 more weeks


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 11 2008, 11:29 PM~11068943
> *2 more weeks
> *


  

WHAT UP HOMIES?!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Ryan is waxing the first 50 cars through the gate :0 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

hey hey there west side cant wait for the picnic THE FAMILY will be there iam bringing my town car agian....and we are staying over night this time so there will be some hotel hopping.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 12 2008, 04:53 PM~11073118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My waxing days are over.............................


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PINKY II WILL BE AT THE PICNIC :0 :0 :0 










































































































NAH IM JUST PLAYIN :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

stop typing these STUPID jokes and get to work JG!!






























lol :thumbsup:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 12 2008, 06:53 PM~11073118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a ad for the wax... thats funny! lol


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

If anyone with a clean lowrider (wires/whites) would like to be concidered to have pix taken (feature) for hydroguru.com while in town for the picnic send me a pm. i would like to try to do as many as possible. Since gas is high now i dont travel like i used to back in the under $2 a gal days. so it would be a good opportunaty to get a couple out of town'ers. Ladies that might be interested in posing with the rides can contact me too. thanks

LA (not dead)


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jul 14 2008, 06:58 AM~11082330
> *If anyone with a clean lowrider (wires/whites) would like to be concidered to have pix taken (feature) for hydroguru.com while in town for the picnic send me a pm. i would like to try to do as many as possible. Since gas is high now i dont travel like i used to back in the under $2 a gal days. so it would be a good opportunaty to get a couple out of town'ers. Ladies that might be interested in posing with the rides can contact me too. thanks
> 
> LA (not dead)
> *



:wow:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: THATS A COOOLD ASS WAY TO GET PHONE NUMBERS.


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 14 2008, 11:19 AM~11083409
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: THATS A COOOLD ASS WAY TO GET PHONE NUMBERS.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Wayne is a playa pimp.......He needs no gimmick  :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jul 14 2008, 04:58 AM~11082330
> *If anyone with a clean lowrider (wires/whites) would like to be concidered to have pix taken (feature) for hydroguru.com while in town for the picnic send me a pm. i would like to try to do as many as possible. Since gas is high now i dont travel like i used to back in the under $2 a gal days. so it would be a good opportunaty to get a couple out of town'ers. Ladies that might be interested in posing with the rides can contact me too. thanks
> 
> LA (not dead)
> *


 :wow: 
holy shit who is this guy 






















nah im playing wat up wayne


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jul 14 2008, 07:58 AM~11082330
> *If anyone with a clean lowrider (wires/whites) would like to be concidered to have pix taken (feature) for hydroguru.com while in town for the picnic send me a pm. i would like to try to do as many as possible. Since gas is high now i dont travel like i used to back in the under $2 a gal days. so it would be a good opportunaty to get a couple out of town'ers. Ladies that might be interested in posing with the rides can contact me too. thanks
> 
> LA (not dead)
> *


Since when does a Hot Rod guy take pics of lolo's..... oh yeah I almost forgot F.U. Wayne!!!...lmao!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 15 2008, 10:54 PM~11097994
> *Since when does a Hot Rod guy take pics of lolo's..... oh yeah I almost forgot F.U. Wayne!!!...lmao!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Shutup!! Bring $4500 and take home a Regal


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jul 15 2008, 11:22 PM~11098247
> *Shutup!! Bring $4500 and take home a Regal
> *


Dont tempt me I will hop that bitch in front of you...lol


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 15 2008, 06:34 PM~11095817
> *:wow:
> holy shit who is this guy
> nah im playing wat up wayne
> *


just enjoying the summer and awaiting the picnic! u?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jul 15 2008, 10:22 PM~11098247
> *Shutup!! Bring $4500 and take home a Regal
> *



:0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

whats the name of the host hotel again


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob+Jul 16 2008, 09:53 AM~11102099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrhardline (Apr 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jul 15 2008, 08:33 PM~11098362
> *just enjoying the summer and awaiting the picnic! u?
> *


ah not shit just ridin my custom built old school motorcycle u wanna shoot my car sat at picnic :biggrin: 
maybe he bike to it has clean whit walls and spokes :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Jul 16 2008, 04:38 PM~11104718
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

bringing it to the top


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

NEXT WEEK


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

see u there


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Been waiting all year for it!!!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

getttin excited here... cant wait til next Saturday


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

to the tizzle


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

Hmm i have to work this coming saturday can we change it to the following sat? mk thanks

:dunno:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 20 2008, 12:48 AM~11130174
> *Hmm i have to work this coming saturday can we change it to the following sat? mk thanks
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Can't wait its going to be a blast


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 18 2008, 04:19 PM~11122629
> *NEXT WEEK
> *


USO do u know when you all leaving for ohio maybe we can all link up and roll down together


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

for those who are brining in trailers, you can keep them at the shop if you want, the shop is only about 5 minutes away,,we are going to try to keep all trailers and regular cars out of the main show parking lot, so if you would like to keep your trailers at the shop just call my cell and i will give you the info  or if there is anything else you may need (springs, saco motors,etc)just let me know


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 20 2008, 02:41 PM~11132744
> *for those who are brining in trailers, you can keep them at the shop if you want, we are going to try to keep all trailers and regular cars out of the main show parking lot, so if you would like to keep your trailers at the shop just call my cell and i will give you the info  or if there is anything else you may need (springs, saco motors,etc)just let me know
> *






pm me your info homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Jason how far is the shop? We are bringing the Lincoln again and dont want to drive it to far. We will glady leave the trailer at your shop and I will be needing a motor when we get there... maybe 2...lol...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 20 2008, 05:33 PM~11134165
> *Jason how far is the shop? We are bringing the Lincoln again and dont want to drive it to far. We will glady leave the trailer at your shop and I will be needing a motor when we get there... maybe 2...lol...
> *


about 5 minutes homie, and i got you on the motors


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Kewl we are gonna leave the house about 8 or so on Saturday... should be there about 10:30 I will give you a call when we get close... Can't wait to see you guys and have another great time at the picnic ..... Hopefully go home with a new Adex!!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i would guess he will be at the show by then unless they are leavign on the normal WSL time schedule ......


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 15 2008, 10:54 PM~11097994
> *Since when does a Hot Rod guy take pics of lolo's..... oh yeah I almost forgot F.U. Wayne!!!...lmao!!!! :biggrin:
> *


FU !!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 20 2008, 02:41 PM~11132744
> *for those who are brining in trailers, you can keep them at the shop if you want, the shop is only about 5 minutes away,,we are going to try to keep all trailers and regular cars out of the main show parking lot, so if you would like to keep your trailers at the shop just call my cell and i will give you the info  or if there is anything else you may need (springs, saco motors,etc)just let me know
> *


Has anyone talked about how they are going to keep the normal cars out of there?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 21 2008, 12:31 PM~11138654
> *Has anyone talked about how they are going to keep the normal cars out of there?
> *


damn so i cant park my mini van next to your linc... that sux... lol


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT 

Can't wait, anyone lined-up to hop?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 21 2008, 09:31 AM~11138654
> *Has anyone talked about how they are going to keep the normal cars out of there?
> *


yeah we gona park the spectator cars in the first parking lot when you come in the park, all show cars/hoppers will be in the far lot  
trailers will be parked either on the main road coming into park, or in another lot, or some people are parking them at the shop and driving to the park :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 12 2008, 03:53 PM~11073118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










that will be a cold day in hell!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 3 2008, 06:14 AM~11003985
> *YEAAAAHHHHH cause I am gonna do donuts in that bitch.  :biggrin:
> *


Ill race you in Chads Vett!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 12 2007, 10:03 AM~9434459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 12 2007, 07:29 AM~9433299
> *Every Year...bomb ass picnic You can count on Lux being there again
> 
> *


Indy LUX will be there as always :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 21 2008, 01:13 PM~11139996
> *yeah we gona park the spectator cars in the first parking lot when you come in the park, all show cars/hoppers will be in the far lot
> trailers will be parked either on the main road coming into park, or in another lot, or some people are parking them at the shop and driving to the park :biggrin:
> *



them OBSESSION BOYS WILL BE DRIVIN OUR SHIT see you there :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

PLENTY OF TIME TO GET YOUR SHIT BACK RIGHT BEWEEN SHOWS


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 21 2008, 04:41 PM~11142175
> *them OBSESSION BOYS WILL BE DRIVIN OUR SHIT see you there  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait homie, have a safe trip


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

CANT WAIT UCE MIL WILL BE THERE FRIDAY NIGHT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 21 2008, 06:45 PM~11142693
> *cant wait homie, have a safe trip
> *



DO YOU NEED ANY THING FROM THIS WAY???


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Jul 21 2008, 06:41 PM~11142175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If anyone needs help finding their way around or how to get to the cruzin fri night, just pm Me, Pinky, Westside Mint 76, for numbers and all that...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

I GOT CHRIS ## MAYBE HE 'LL PICK UP LOL


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT only 4 days left!!!


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 22 2008, 08:25 AM~11146542
> *TTT only 4 days left!!!
> *


when did you learn how to count??? congrats !!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 21 2008, 09:19 PM~11143562
> *I GOT CHRIS ## MAYBE HE 'LL PICK UP  LOL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

You guys need a hardship award... tree feel last night... Cadillac caught it. Don't worry I'm not makin excuses it'll still make it up there, just may have a few dents and scratches on the hood and fender, I couldn't look at it this morning before work, oh well paint just gonna come sooner than I expected. STILL LOOKIN FORWARD TO THE PICNIC!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Atom Roberts_@Jul 22 2008, 09:56 AM~11146835
> *You guys need a hardship award... tree feel last night... Cadillac caught it.  Don't worry I'm not makin excuses it'll still make it up there, just may have a few dents and scratches on the hood and fender, I couldn't look at it this morning before work, oh well paint just gonna come sooner than I expected.  STILL LOOKIN FORWARD TO THE PICNIC!
> *


They might give you an extra hamburger for your troubles


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 22 2008, 08:53 AM~11147105
> *They might give you an extra hamburger for your troubles
> *


I'll take it, shit I'll drive it up with the tree still on top if they'll add some cheese! :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Damn homie, yeah you get a double cheese burger & some kraut on your brat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

man that is just a big shrub ..sorry to see that tho


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

Shrub my ass, your just seeing the top half, but its cool, cars alright just a few scratches, I guess paint just moved up on the to do list, anyway see everyone this weekend, Does Westside need any help from Louisville LUX? let us know


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 22 2008, 04:18 PM~11150185
> *Damn homie, yeah you get a double cheese burger & some kraut on your brat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


the homie hook-up :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

I need some more time to get ready. Can we make it Sunday?


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

LOL... what CP not enough times to wash all the rides?


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

whats the weather looking for Saturday?


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 23 2008, 07:52 AM~11156638
> *whats the weather looking for Saturday?
> *


dont matter just show up!


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

weather said isolated t storms but i doubt it. 87*


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jul 23 2008, 12:19 AM~11155029
> *I need some more time to get ready. Can we make it Sunday?
> *



No just means you will have to start working on the cars Friday instead of Saturday morning. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Atom Roberts_@Jul 22 2008, 11:45 AM~11147890
> *I'll take it, shit I'll drive it up with the tree still on top if they'll add some cheese!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ill bring you some Cheese :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

timaaaaaay


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

MIDWEST JP GONE BE THERE


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Wish we could make it out.....this picnic last year was great! Big ups to the WESTSIDE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 23 2008, 10:12 AM~11157139
> *Wish we could make it out.....this picnic last year was great!  Big ups to the WESTSIDE!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



dammit i thought i would get to see hot fire


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

CANT WAIT


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jul 23 2008, 11:41 AM~11158519
> *dammit i thought i would get to see hot fire
> *



ME TOO, you guys need to make it


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

caddy is on the bumper hard


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Trying like hell to get the regal ready don't know if it will be ready in time. I'm with cp can we just make it sunday


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jul 23 2008, 02:15 PM~11159971
> *Trying like hell to get the regal ready don't know if it will be ready in time. I'm with cp can we just make it sunday
> *



A two day show would be good for next year, We're down!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob+Jul 23 2008, 12:41 PM~11158519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just too dang busy! Plus I'd rather put gas money into building a whole other car. lol



TTT for a great picnic.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

damnit dan!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 22 2008, 09:22 PM~11153797
> *the homie hook-up  :biggrin:
> *



You already know :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 23 2008, 02:51 PM~11159729
> *caddy is on the bumper hard
> *



Did you tighten all the bolts :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 23 2008, 04:21 PM~11160663
> *Just too dang busy!  Plus I'd rather put gas money into building a whole other car.  lol
> TTT for a great picnic.
> *



:uh:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

West Side!! Bump


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

I will do my best to be there with the bikes.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

well after rebuilding the a-arms on the Linc got it back together and tested it... you know when shit goes wrong it goes wrong.... Burnt a bunch of shit up tonight.... We will still bring it out but doubt it will be hoppin.. :angry: ... If all goes well over the next 2 days might be able to get it back on the bumper but I dunno... just gets frustrating.... :twak: See you all on Saturday.... will be at least sitting on 3 all day...


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

dude :nicoderm:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jul 23 2008, 01:15 PM~11159971
> *Trying like hell to get the regal ready don't know if it will be ready in time. I'm with cp can we just make it sunday
> *


 :angry: 
damn it can we move it back another weekend i dont believe ill get this car in primer sorry wes sorry guys i know you wanted it to be there but if i could get another week id be fine :angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 23 2008, 08:49 PM~11164009
> *well after rebuilding the a-arms on the Linc got it back together and tested it... you know when shit goes wrong it goes wrong.... Burnt a bunch of shit up tonight.... We will still bring it out but doubt it will be hoppin.. :angry: ... If all goes well over the next 2 days might be able to get it back on the bumper but I dunno... just gets frustrating.... :twak:  See you all on Saturday.... will be at least sitting on 3 all day...
> *


call me if you need some parts homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 23 2008, 09:29 PM~11164426
> *:angry:
> damn it can we move it back another weekend i dont believe ill get this car in primer sorry wes sorry guys i know you wanted it to be there but if i could get another week id be fine :angry:
> *


just do it , do it , do it :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Binky Pitches


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

D4L sucks.


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 24 2008, 05:42 AM~11166260
> *just do it , do it , do it :biggrin:
> *


im tryin bro it jus aint enough time


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 23 2008, 04:21 PM~11160663
> *Just too dang busy!  Plus I'd rather put gas money into building a whole other car.  lol
> TTT for a great picnic.
> *


  I feel you there.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> I feel you there.
> [/b]


what up g


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

wat up people i ma be at the westside picnic I dont wanna shyt on your topic but 



> _Originally posted by MIDWESTJP_@Jul 24 2008, 09:52 AM~11167630
> *
> i have a 8 week old gator pitbull for sale ill be at the west side picnic so if anyone wants to buy him im asking 200 O B O
> 
> ...


 if anyone in ohio wants to buy him let me know


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 24 2008, 01:11 PM~11168297
> *what up g
> *


Whats good Sup.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> Whats good Sup.
> [/b]


AT WORKED DOING NOTHIN


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 24 2008, 02:18 PM~11168995
> *AT WORKED DOING NOTHIN
> *


lol at work doing nothing but still getting that paper.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> lol at work doing nothing but still getting that paper.
> [/b]


ME TO AND GETTING PAID WHEN I GONE THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 24 2008, 07:11 AM~11166333
> *D4L sucks.
> *


Easy there Timmy. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Cleaned and ready to go


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 24 2008, 04:27 PM~11170144
> *Easy there Timmy. :biggrin:
> *



He means that with nothing but love & respect :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 24 2008, 04:05 PM~11170444
> *He means that with nothing but love & respect  :biggrin:
> *


I know. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 24 2008, 05:07 PM~11170468
> *I know. :biggrin:
> *


Now get your ass up here fuckers!!!!!!! :biggrin: You can drive my car....so I can drink :0 :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 24 2008, 04:16 PM~11170540
> *Now get your ass up here fuckers!!!!!!! :biggrin:  You can drive my car....so I can drink  :0  :cheesy:
> *


I will be real close. :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 24 2008, 05:19 PM~11170565
> *I will be real close. :0
> *


Dont be close, be their :nicoderm:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Just tomorrow left and then it's going down :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

get plenty of pix homies!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 24 2008, 04:22 PM~11170112
> *ME TO AND GETTING PAID WHEN I GONE THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> *


Naw hommie thats what I ment, was U at work doing nothing still getting that paper. On top of that gone for the weekend to hangout and still getting paid. Man thats the life right thur. lol..  :cheesy:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 25 2008, 12:18 AM~11173616
> *get plenty of pix homies!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what i do !!! :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 24 2008, 11:09 PM~11173514
> *Just tomorrow left and then it's going down :biggrin:
> *


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Kita made it in last night....Leaving for the hotel 2day!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jul 25 2008, 05:21 AM~11175698
> *Thats what i do !!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 25 2008, 08:35 AM~11175890
> *Kita made it in last night....Leaving for the hotel 2day!!  Can't wait!!!
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

MUSIC TO RIDE TO VOL.2.......................RELEASE AT THE PICNIC!!! I HAVE PLENTY!! $10ea... ALSO HAVE VOL.1 $5ea.......


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: OBSESSION C.C HEADIN OUT 2NITE :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 25 2008, 09:35 AM~11175890
> *Kita made it in last night....Leaving for the hotel 2day!!  Can't wait!!!
> *


Still working on getting up there man. Hopefully I will be hanging with you guys tomorrow. Have a safe trip on there tonight bro.


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Heading to the cruise in. With no regal


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 25 2008, 09:35 AM~11175890
> *Kita made it in last night....Leaving for the hotel 2day!!  Can't wait!!!
> *


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

SOME ONE PM ME DIRECTIONS FROM CLEVELAND ID BE RIPPIN DOWN 71 SOUTH~ :biggrin: :biggrin: SOLO I GUESS~???


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Heading down EARLY tomorrow morning... trying to hit the road before 5. See you all at the picnic. :wave:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Jul 25 2008, 08:19 PM~11180707
> *SOME ONE PM ME DIRECTIONS FROM CLEVELAND ID BE RIPPIN DOWN 71 SOUTH~ :biggrin:  :biggrin: SOLO I GUESS~???
> *


mapquest the address

Rentschler Forest Preserve
5701 Reigart rd.
Hamilton,Oh 45011


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Todays the day its going to be a blast can't wait


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 25 2008, 06:35 AM~11175890
> *Kita made it in last night....Leaving for the hotel 2day!!  Can't wait!!!
> *


YOU GUYS HAVE A SAFE TRIP! CONGRATS TO KITA ON THE HALL OF FAME.... IT'S BEEN A LONG ROAD BUT YOU DESERVE IT USO!


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

LOOKS SUNNY


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Had a great time look forward to next year


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

where da pics


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

lookin foward aint he half can we get another this year lol great seein the regal on bumper wes glad you didnt have to wear your helmet


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:0 

Thanks to Aj for taking pics!!


































































































:0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Lots and lots more later!!!


Thanks to everyone who came to the picnic. Great day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

I had a great time for the little bit I was there as always hopefully everybody comes down to the miwest mayhem show in lexington its gonna be a blast and plus CASH payouts ask anybody that came last year you can get paid


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks for the pics looks like a good time


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 26 2008, 04:33 PM~11185978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that thing is taking off!!!!!!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Yeah that wagon was badass. It was killin the bumper at the after hop. Just want to say thank you to the westside guys for having is and for putting on a great event.I look forward to next year. If you didn't make it this year all I can say is your loss! I took a few pics I will be posting them up soon as I get home.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 03:36 PM~11185720
> *where da pics
> *


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

i gots some pix on hydroguru.com


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

Way too fast LA!


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

WE HAD A GREAT TIMELOOK FIRWAD TO NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jul 27 2008, 09:17 AM~11188625
> *Way too fast LA!
> *


hehehhehehhe thanks Chris!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jul 27 2008, 08:00 AM~11188607
> *i gots some pix on hydroguru.com
> *



I dont have a myspace :uh:


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 27 2008, 09:23 AM~11188943
> *I dont have a myspace  :uh:
> *


That's right...............................you're scared! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jul 27 2008, 10:24 AM~11188948
> *That's right...............................you're scared! hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


The Internets is a scary place!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

always a great event! and the after hop was great too! cp had the wagon on bumper on the 3rd hit....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

wheres jimmys pic????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jul 27 2008, 10:44 AM~11189044
> *always a great event!    and the after hop was great too! cp had the wagon on bumper on the 3rd hit....
> *



I will have pics of the after hop later...And Southside wagon was WORKING all day!!! And he was driving it around on the streets!!!!


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

was good to see cp on the switch again .... even though pinky was lookin a little rusty....lol


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 27 2008, 11:27 AM~11188959
> *The Internets is a scary place!!!!
> *


come over to the darkside :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:wave: DerbycityDave, Koolaid, smithchassis


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

we had a great time at the picnic with you fellas thanks def. comin back next year
cp love the frame and everything else ...see yous next time


----------



## mikesparks (Mar 3, 2002)

ah it was ok.......................



jk i had a blast and i have sunburn to remember it!!!!


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry guys i missed it i was sick.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah we had a great time and drank too much as usual :biggrin: and it wasn't being rusty on the switch fuker it was being tipsy on the switch


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

here's a good video of the after hop at the shop


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Big thanks from STREETSTYLE CHICAGO for the food and invite, had a great time.:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

man that was fun.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

YO... I just wanted to thank all of you for the great hospitality you showed us!!

We had a great time, but could you make it a little hotter and muggier next year??

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

had a great time as usual with all the westside crew. thanks for having us down for the picnic and at the shop. one luv. oh yeah tell angie i hate her


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 27 2008, 10:42 PM~11192373
> *had a great time as usual with all the westside crew. thanks for having us down for the picnic and at the shop. one luv. oh yeah tell angie i hate her
> *



so is it true lol lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Moved to the photo thread :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Moved to the photo thread :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 27 2008, 09:42 PM~11192373
> *had a great time as usual with all the westside crew. thanks for having us down for the picnic and at the shop. one luv. oh yeah tell angie i hate her
> *


You really are the man!!!!!! :cheesy: Thanks again Jimmy!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Moved to the photo thread :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Moved to the photo thread :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Moved to the photo thread :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 27 2008, 09:50 PM~11192461
> *Here you go guys... again thanks for the hospitality guys....*


Thanks for coming homie :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Moved to the photo thread :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Moved to the photo thread :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Moved to the photo thread :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Moved to the photo thread :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Moved to the photo thread :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 27 2008, 11:02 PM~11192570
> *Thanks for coming homie  :thumbsup:
> *


Man hope you guys can make it up here the first weekend in Oct. to hang out at our show...


----------



## justsho1 (Dec 8, 2005)

i just wanted to say thank to westside for putting it on and it was a great time.. my first year out there.. i had the orange fleetwood out there..... just wondering though.. who won at the after party?? lol


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

ttt for an awesome show


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris_thobe_@Jul 28 2008, 01:31 AM~11194147
> *ttt for an awesome show
> *



What's up homie, I was wanting to see some pics of the '52 :0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> Thanks Westside for another awesome show...and thanks to Kita for showing up in the Midwest for some luv


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 27 2008, 07:42 PM~11192373
> *had a great time as usual with all the westside crew. thanks for having us down for the picnic and at the shop. one luv. oh yeah tell angie i hate her
> *


 JIMMY STOLE THE SHOW :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: YOU ARE THE MAN :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU CRAZY MOTHER FUKER


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a pic of pinky bitches tattoo lol!


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Jul 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11195646
> *I have a pic of pinky bitches tattoo lol!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 28 2008, 05:16 AM~11194686
> *What's up homie, I was wanting to see some pics of the '52  :0
> *


Man, you don't want to see pics of her right now. Its a sad sight  Thinking of letting her go though, want to build an Impala or something.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris_thobe_@Jul 28 2008, 01:15 PM~11196827
> *Man, you don't want to see pics of her right now. Its a sad sight   Thinking of letting her go though, want to build an Impala or something.
> *


Dude, I talk about how I wish I would have never gotten rid of that thing all the time. Don't let it happen to you to.....


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

just wanted to thank westside for the good time, it was worth the 12hr drive


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 28 2008, 01:38 PM~11197481
> *Dude, I talk about how I wish I would have never gotten rid of that thing all the time.  Don't let it happen to you to.....
> *


NICE ASS TIME DOWN THERE 
THANKS FOR SHOWING A GREAT TIME


----------



## QueenB (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 27 2008, 08:42 PM~11192373
> *had a great time as usual with all the westside crew. thanks for having us down for the picnic and at the shop. one luv. oh yeah tell angie i hate her
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

I'm sorry Jimmy.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 28 2008, 04:17 PM~11198496
> *NICE ASS TIME DOWN THERE
> THANKS FOR SHOWING A GREAT TIME
> *



Anytime homie, I still got that electric tape for ya!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 28 2008, 04:08 PM~11198390
> *just wanted to thank westside for the good time, it was worth the 12hr drive
> *


Thank for coming down!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

:0 
:yes:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

THANXZ FOR THA GOOD TYME HOMMIES,,HOPE TO C YAH IN SEPT!!!!!


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

indy boys had fun going there had fun with lalo and da fam hope to be in ohio soon


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Jul 28 2008, 03:09 PM~11198881
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> I'm sorry Jimmy.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 28 2008, 04:48 PM~11199161
> *Anytime homie, I still got that electric tape for ya!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


GOOD I NEED DAT 

BUT U GOT ME A SWITCH PLATE :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

I just wanted to say thank you to all who attended, I had a great time and I hope everyone else did as well!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 29 2008, 09:27 AM~11204610
> *GOOD I NEED DAT
> 
> BUT U GOT ME A SWITCH PLATE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

anyone know how to get ahold of the person that won the Adex. We needed to get some pics and a story for Andy. Anyone?


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 30 2008, 04:50 AM~11213446
> *anyone know how to get ahold of the person that won the Adex. We needed to get some pics and a story for Andy. Anyone?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 30 2008, 06:50 AM~11213446
> *anyone know how to get ahold of the person that won the Adex. We needed to get some pics and a story for Andy. Anyone?
> *


Talk to John from Louisville Uce. He has the guys car in his shop. PM me if you guys need his number.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 28 2008, 02:38 PM~11197481
> *Dude, I talk about how I wish I would have never gotten rid of that thing all the time.  Don't let it happen to you to.....
> *


I know but I got this dumb idea of Rat Rodding it and got a little in over my head. I did pick up some fender skirts for it and a window swamp cooler for it though. I still got everything for it, its just a little tore apart.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 29 2008, 05:45 PM~11209287
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris_thobe_@Jul 30 2008, 11:03 AM~11214434
> *I know but I got this dumb idea of Rat Rodding it and got a little in over my head. I did pick up some fender skirts for it and a window swamp cooler for it though. I still got everything for it, its just a little tore apart.
> *



:0 :thumbsup: 












 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 30 2008, 11:28 AM~11214611
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



The Regal looked good homie uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 30 2008, 05:24 AM~11213519
> *Talk to John from Louisville Uce.  He has the guys car in his shop.  PM me if you guys need his number.
> *


Jeff thanks alot for handing out the flyers for www.themidwestmayhem car show i was sick as hell and would not of made it anyway!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 30 2008, 01:23 PM~11215928
> *The Regal looked good homie  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAN 

BUT IM SELLING IT


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Can a bro get a couple of bumps for the KY show www.themidwestmayhem. under shows & events Thanks everybody Lucky!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 30 2008, 04:50 AM~11213446
> *anyone know how to get ahold of the person that won the Adex. We needed to get some pics and a story for Andy. Anyone?
> *


his name is meaka he's from columbus oh.


his ass was holdin that adex like someone was going to steal it lol


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 30 2008, 08:05 PM~11219169
> *his name is meaka he's from columbus oh.
> his ass was holdin that adex like someone was going to steal it lol
> *



:roflmao: thats because I ran up on his ass like I was gonna steal it


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah i was creepin up on him myself :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 30 2008, 10:00 PM~11219692
> *:roflmao: thats because I ran up on his ass like I was gonna steal it
> *



You cracked me up, we were talking about it and Jeff was like " I am going to buy that mofo off of him right now." Dude didn't have it in his hands for 5 seconds. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Adex dumps are like the crack rock of lowriding. :cheesy:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 30 2008, 02:19 PM~11215906
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I never should have took the juice off. That thing had quite a few big rust holes that had patches riveted in and mudded over. :uh:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 31 2008, 08:29 AM~11223058
> *Adex dumps are like the crack rock of lowriding. :cheesy:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

bump


----------

